# growth chart for standards



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know but for some reason, from what I've read, Standards over in America seem to be much heavier than the ones over here in New Zealand.
My female spoo is 24" and weighs only 37 lbs 4 yrs old
My grandparents male spoo is 25" and weighs only 46 lbs 18 months
Flyingduster's is 25" girl and weighs 40lbs ish?
And all our spoos are at a really healthy weight.
And I do not know why this is, because mine and my grandparents spoo, both come from Pinafore, Unique, and Tiopepi poodles, which all end up originating in America?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

For some reason.. everything's heavier in America.. lol..


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> For some reason.. everything's heavier in America.. lol..


Lol, too funny


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LMAO :rofl:

I prefer spoos on "delicate" side , that is for sure ! In Europe spoos are definitely smaller than here.

25 and 24 are perfectly normal size for a spoo and if they are balanced in all other aspects, I would not worry about it at all ! If anything , your dogs are probably less prone to bloat.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, Paris is a pretty average 25" tall, but she *pushes* to get to about 40lb on a good day, if I don't keep right ontop of her eating then she's down at more like 38 or less. She's definitely light in condition, and I'd like her with a little more covering, but she's not skinny anymore.

But yeah, I know other 25" poodles can easily be much much heavier without being fat too! And different lines mature at different rates too, some grow fast early on and then slow right down, others stay tiny for what seems like ages until they become their full size eventually!

Taking all of that into consideration, I don't think you could ever really generalize to form a chart!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh boy, those are some thin poodles... Desmond's only 6 months and about 19" and he's already 44 lbs... He's not fat or anything, and is actually at a really good weight but he's big compared to those poodles! 

(also, how do you measure the dog correctly? I looked online but I'm not sure if I did it right. Where do you stop when measuring the shoulder? Is it at the little bump of bone on their chest or higher?)


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh my! our Eddy is 22 weeks old he is 21/22" tall and at last vet check 2 weeks or so ago he was 16 kilo's (35lbs I think). He is not fat if anything he is a little on the bony side! He is very active! I think he is just genetically a big boy, his gran is huge, his mum more slender, his dad (Khyzahra tiger woods) is quit tall. Who's side of the family do pups tend to take more after height wise?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Birdie said:


> (also, how do you measure the dog correctly? I looked online but I'm not sure if I did it right. Where do you stop when measuring the shoulder? Is it at the little bump of bone on their chest or higher?)


If it's anything like how I measure my horses, you measure at the top of the shoulders, right behind the neck (called the withers) At the barn we have a stick with measurements on it that has a perpendicular bar that slides up and down the stick. We put the stick beside the horse at the shoulder and slide the perpendicular bar down until it is just touching the withers and measure there... I'm assuming it's the same with dogs - but you know what they say about "assumptions"

If anyone has a better description - please share!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> If it's anything like how I measure my horses, you measure at the top of the shoulders, right behind the neck (called the withers) At the barn we have a stick with measurements on it that has a perpendicular bar that slides up and down the stick. We put the stick beside the horse at the shoulder and slide the perpendicular bar down until it is just touching the withers and measure there... I'm assuming it's the same with dogs - but you know what they say about "assumptions"
> 
> If anyone has a better description - please share!


You are right. They call them wickets for dogs


----------

